# Short scale GAS...but, man, the price!



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

So I am playing mostly bass these days. I can only play short scales as I only have three fingers.
I also don't like new instruments.
I have a Gibson EB-3 I love. I sold my '66 P-bass I like it so much.
But, I would love another good short scale. I found this on Reverb. Made in Germany. Seems to be really high quality. If you look close, you can see it has fret nib binding like Gibson.
Plus, its my all time favorite color.
But, at over 1000$ Cdn to get it here, its a bit pricey.
Whaddya all think?

Hoyer LP Bass White- Grover tuners, 30" scale cool player, sounds great ! Made in Germany RARE


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Thats a slick looking bass. I love the tuners . Not sure about the rotary switch but it looks like a well made, quality instrument. I have a '68 eb-0 short scale and a squier mustang bass and I love them both. I would look around as there are several short scale options out there that are very cool and less money. I would love to try a Univox hi flier bass or an Eastwood Sidejack bass if I could find one reasonably priced.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I also would like to try a short scale bass. That Les Paul style gold top looks way cool.
What would the actual cost be to get it shipped to Canada?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

All in, it will be around 1200$ cdn to get it shipped to me. The sellers seems very reasonable, and will ship the way I want it shipped. Its not a Gold top, rather alpine white or Olympic white. I have my collection of guitars down to under 10, and three of them are this color. its by far my favorite. Its the fret nib binding that sells it for me. Not many guitars outside of Gibson do that.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Check out the new Fender Mustang PJ. It is a short scale, and it is very versatile with the PJ pickups. I need to post a NBD, but I bought one and absolutely love it. The bass sells for $779.99.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It's sweet looking. Any info or reviews or write ups? $1200 ain't nothing. 

I'm quite frugal so in need of a short scale I went 3/4. See below. I always need an exit strategy, meaning that if there's no clear exit with at minimum a "free rental" I usually steer away. It's just the way I roll. 












I just bought this one.
$150 came with practice amp, extra new strings patch chord, and instruction book. And $75 gig bag. Fab deal IMO
it's a Chinatown guitar (Indonesia).

A while back, I got MJS pickups to make me a set of hand wound glorious pickups. All in $400. P middle and J Bridge. Here they are. 










So $550 (- value of peripherals acquired)

It sounds stunning. No joke.

Mine's silver and www.walopus.com owner Magnus is Customizing the pickguard for me. 


If you're smitten, and the money doesn't change anything, go for it. 

There are many options in the 3/4 - short scale bass world. Old Japanese is a good and fun route to explore. Ciao


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Squier Vintage Modified Jaguar Bass. Look t the reviews. If I was going to buy a short scale, this would be the one.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

That looks like a really nice bass, I'd just be worried about weight and neck dive. Sometimes fighting with the bass can make the shorter scale a moot point. 

For me personally, I'd be looking for a Fender Musicmaster in Olympic white. They have a cult following, but you can buy the 70's models all day for $1000 or less. Olympic white was a standard colour too, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

capnjim said:


> So I am playing mostly bass these days. I can only play short scales as I only have three fingers.
> I also don't like new instruments.
> I have a Gibson EB-3 I love. I sold my '66 P-bass I like it so much.
> But, I would love another good short scale. I found this on Reverb. Made in Germany. Seems to be really high quality. If you look close, you can see it has fret nib binding like Gibson.
> ...


An actual Gibson LP Bass in that colour (only a small % of the 70s ones, aka LP Triumph, were formerly white; now aged to that) will cost you at least double so by that measure it's not a bad deal ;P .... I scored mine a decade ago for less than that Hoyer though   ;P (even at the time that was an amazing deal; she was in rough shape, but the next week a mint one, same rare fin, went for US2K on ebay; they've never quite hit that mark again as far as I have seen).

For some cheaper options see (reissue) Danos (Longhorns if you like that sort of thing, but to me the Hodad was the ticket - it IS a shorty but doesn't look it). The Jaguars as mentionned. Also Burns reissues (a bud has one). The Ibanez Artcore Vintage series is also short scale (I played one and really liked it): Electric Basses - Artcore Vintage Basses Series - Standard | Ibanez guitars .


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Ronbeast said:


> That looks like a really nice bass, I'd just be worried about weight and neck dive. Sometimes fighting with the bass can make the shorter scale a moot point.


I don't understand how a shorter neck would crate more neck dive than a long one ...


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

BGood said:


> I don't understand how a shorter neck would crate more neck dive than a long one ...


I meant on les Paul basses in general, not the fact that this is a short scale. The shorter scale length likely does alleviate neck dive on this bass to an extent, but I've played some pretty horrible les Paul style basses that were a struggle to play comfortably. 

For me, that body style just didn't really translate well into the bass world, which is strange considering I love just about every other Gibson bass ( tbirds, RDs, explorers, EB0 basses). Ymmv.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Neck dive is not an issue on any (Gibson) LP bass ever (whether long or short scale); the bodies are so dang heavy that it is not a problem (maybe on the late 90s long scales with chamberred bodies, actually; never played one of those).


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Neck dive is not an issue on any (Gibson) LP bass ever (whether long or short scale); the bodies are so dang heavy that it is not a problem (maybe on the late 90s long scales with chamberred bodies, actually; never played one of those).


I've met plenty an LP bass that had neck dive, not specifically Gibson, but they're out there. A short upper horn and a large headstock with bulky tuners is usually the culprit. 

And again, I'm sure there are great ones out there, but MY OWN EXPERIENCE has never been wowed by them. I like my basses less than 10lbs if I'm going to be slinging them over my shoulder for 3 or 4 hours, and I haven't come across one that ticked enough boxes for me. 

I'll always try one when I see it, because I play every bass I can get my hands on, but I've never ever lusted for one. Except the les Paul recording bass; I'd happily break my back for all 13lbs of their mahogany luciousness, but I doubt I'd find one for cheaper than a car at this point.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

They key is not Gibson. Copies are made of lighter wood than Gibsons so they might dive. I've played a few like that (LTD for example). But yeah; they heavy. Not weighted mine, but it is not light. Though if you like RDs watch out; even heavier - all maple - I know because I have one. The original 60s LP bass (aka Recording though it was never called that officially) is the heaviest of them all (larger + thicker body). The successor 70s model (LP Triumph Bass - still a Recording as far as pups and circuit; in fact it was released at the same time as the actual LP Recording guitar as the bass version, and looks the same vs the earlier bass and LP Professional/Personal guitars which all had the larger bodies) had a regular guitar sized body (as do the later, non-rec, HiZ ones).

Anyway, an acquaintance with a vintage Epi Embassy bass (notorious neck dive every one) came up with a solution: hang a little pouch with some weight in it from the endpin.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

That Hoyer is their model 5040. Hoyer made them for a couple of years during the mid 1970's. There was a black 5040 for sale in Toronto a couple of years ago and the asking price was $599.00 It didn't sell. I kick myself for not having bought it.



http://imgur.com/UYLxXXi


TD


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

The LP body doesn't lead itself to a bass neck indeed. The absence of an upper horn for the strap button is obviously the culprit.

I bought a Melody Maker SG when I was ... well ... younger (early 70's) and I don't remember any neck dive. There probably was, I just don't remember it now. I guess it didn't bother me, because I kept that bass for a good 20 years. I loved the light weight of such a bass. Exactly like this one, but I had modified mine by adding a Fender Precision pup.








​Here's mine


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

BGood said:


> The LP body doesn't lead itself to a bass neck indeed. The absence of an upper horn for the strap button is obviously the culprit.


Hogwash. Like I said, I have one. Not an issue (now sure if you buy an asian ho with a basswood or, at best, alder, body, vs maho with maple cap, then maybe). I also have an EB3. The strap button is no significant distance closer to the headstock than on the LP (even if you move it to the upper horn, vs stock position on the neck heel). It doesn't dive but comes close (like if you nudge it wrong); the body is half as thick as an LP's (60s one; 70s ones were thicker and don't dive at all).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fox Rox said:


> Check out the new Fender Mustang PJ. It is a short scale, and it is very versatile with the PJ pickups. I need to post a NBD, but I bought one and absolutely love it. The bass sells for $779.99.


Squier PJ Bass | guitars | Cambridge | Kijiji

Does this come close? 

As anyone can see, I know nothing about basses.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Different experiences for everyone, that's why there's so many different styles of basses. Tbirds are notorious for being neck divers, but I played a 2014 at L&M the other day and it was the nicest instrument on the wall, even compared to some rics, a dingwal, a few fenders, some musicman basses. It really is down to the specific instrument in question, no offence meant by it, but everyone's experiences are different.

I prefer basses that have an upper horn that extends to the 12th fret or beyond; I love peavey cirrus basses and more modern designs. Obviously that's not what everyone likes. 

As for the les Paul bass in question, I believe it is overpriced, but it's a rare piece and it's got features that speak to you, so it is worth exactly what you're willing to pay. I'd watch it for a while and make an offer accordingly.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

greco said:


> Squier PJ Bass | guitars | Cambridge | Kijiji
> 
> Does this come close?
> 
> As anyone can see, I know nothing about basses.


While it would be a great first bass, because squier has been knocking it out of the park for good prices, that's a full scale bass. Long scale is 34", medium is 32" and short is 30". Most common are 34 and 30. I own both and prefer 34 for string tension and a few other considerations. If that is an instrument you're considering though, it's not a bad choice for a first. It has versatility and good trade value if you are looking for something else.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

greco said:


> Squier PJ Bass | guitars | Cambridge | Kijiji
> 
> Does this come close?
> 
> As anyone can see, I know nothing about basses.


Here is a pic of the Fender Mustang PJ bass Greco. I am absolutely loving mine!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

That Hoyer looks amazing !!!

The price is on the hi side... Id be worried with shipping and being nailed with major duty charges. But you only live once ...

On a shortscale, i would really not be worried about neck dive.

I got this Ibanez LP bass and have no neck dive issues.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, I never heard back from him. I guess the CITES thing scared him off. Oh well, it was a bit too much although I do love that color.
I'm not really worried about neck dive or stuff like that. I play my EB-3 all the time and its a heavy beast. I will probably move the strap button to the tip as I find it wants to flip forward.


----------

